# My son needs help with the execution of this one on his bass guitar



## Chibi Ubu

🌞

[Admin edit - Moved thread]


----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> 🌞


Your link seems to be broken.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I still see it, but I believe you... here we go again I used Postimage on both.


----------



## Krummhorn

Are these arpeggios perhaps?


----------



## MAS

There’s no wavy line before those notes to indicate they’re arpeggiated. See example below.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

She must be kidding


----------



## senza sordino

Buy one of these ten-string bass guitars, and then grow five more fingers. 









Or use arpeggios. 

I think the latter might be easier.


----------



## mikeh375

It's obviously not for bass guitar and nothing a clef change to treble wouldn't sort out in the lower staff. Do that and the visual joke is blown as you'd then see that the chords in each staff are exactly the same.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

ClassicalMaestro said:


> She must be kidding



🌞


----------



## MAS

Chibi ubu please don’t waste our time and goodwill.


----------



## NoCoPilot

senza sordino said:


> Buy one of these ten-string bass guitars, and then grow five more fingers.


Ten notes. Ten strings. I think it's called "slap bass."

Tuning might take a while though.


----------



## Enthalpy

The notes are written twice: once in bass clef, once in treble clef. There are only 5 notes.
Whether a 5- or 6- stringed bass guitar can play them as a chord, I didn't check.


----------

